
The hothouse academies offering kids a shot at K-pop stardom - hw
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/10/05/asia/kpop-schools-south-korea-intl/index.html
======
oonis
With all the corruption and drama behind k-pop it doesn’t seem smart to be
advocating it.

